# Sodium hypochlorite



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Not my best work, the boss man didn't want to core a hole to move the duct, so I was quite cramped for space. But i made it fit, I'll post a better picture after we get our freeze pack and move the old hose Bibb and after the rest if the pumps etc get to site.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

looks good ,what type of piping is that ?looks like sch 80 pvc


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice work man.

I miss doing work like this.

Used to work in a plastic piping and fabricating shop and this was our bread and butter.

What type of ball valves you go with? what type of o-rings? viton?


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, sched 80 PVC. the name of valve escapes me at the moment but they are 
"true union" and come complete with gaskets.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol and by gasket I mean o ring.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's real professional. Nice work.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great, how many man hours went into that job ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nicee work man

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Everything looks straight and professional. What are the (4) white devices in the picture? They look like re-circ pumps, but I don't see a power cord attached. It looks like a threaded rod attached to them.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

The white devices are metering valves. . No power yet. The electricians hadn't gone through at time of pic. As for man hours, i never really kept track. We had quite a few interruptions waiting for material. Still not complete yet. It's sat like that for two weeks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SirAdrian said:


> The white devices are metering valves. . No power yet. The electricians hadn't gone through at time of pic. As for man hours, i never really kept track. We had quite a few interruptions waiting for material. Still not complete yet. It's sat like that for two weeks.


So what kinda place is this system in?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a water treatment plant. We're adding a bunch of new stuff to existing building plus adding a new expansion on, including a 6 story operations building for the municipalities office staff. 

The sodium hypochlorite is to replace the existing chlorine gas.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SirAdrian said:


> It's a water treatment plant. We're adding a bunch of new stuff to existing building plus adding a new expansion on, including a 6 story operations building for the municipalities office staff.
> 
> The sodium hypochlorite is to replace the existing chlorine gas.


That's what I figured

Chlorimines is a big thing here

Sodium hypochlorite Is just a fancy name for household bleach right?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Everyone here is using chloromines or switching to it. That and U/V disinfection.


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Sodium hypochlorite Is just a fancy name for household bleach right?


Pretty much. It's a little bit stronger though, at least for our application. 14% I believe.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Would this be in a noxious environment than like chlorine is? I know for pools we had issues with anything steel in the area not lasting long at all, would this corrode steel as well (hangers, strut, tables etc)


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

We asked the engineer and he didn't seem concerned. The plan is to not have it open to atmosphere, so I guess that's our safety margin. 
Has anyone else worked with this and had problems with corrosion? I suspect a pool would be the worst case you could find for corrosion.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Curious how you cut your plastic ?


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

We use a hacksaw. On other jobs we've had a copper cutter with plastic wheels, but they won't order anything for this site.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I did lots of piping in public pools and the corrosion was a menace. Anything steel it would eat away and the worst part is it was all old buildings so galv and cast iron in the 4,6,8 range. Switched everything we did to sch 80 pvc as well. Wouldn't even go near sch 40 had lots of issues with sch 40 but 80 always held up better. Caustic soda was bad also to deal. Never had so many chemical burns and that powder was everywere. For cutting I always used 2 angle grinders one with a diamond wheel the next with a grinding disk. Once you cut it with the wheel you bevel it like steel pipe to prevent snow plowing of the glue. For 1/2-1 inch its not overly neccessary but I did up to 16 inch and its extremely important. And ditch the dobbers, need big brushs and paint cans! And 4 guys per joint.


----------

